# Zapco equalizer PEQ Board SEQ Old School



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Zapco equalizer PEQ Board SEQ Old School On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zapco-equalizer-PEQ-Board-SEQ-Old-School/303494822362?


----------



## Wldhorses (Bre) (Apr 26, 2021)

How much did the board go for? I loved my Zapco set up. If anyone knows how to install this please help! I'm a newbie and I've got my system installed. Except I don't have my Zapco equipment installed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Bre


----------

